# the beginning of something



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

:33:....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE :rockn: can't wait to see the next one to see what happened to the GADE at the end.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Smooth!!!

Can't wait to see the next one!!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

dang, where is that?
awesome video


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Haha that looks like a blast!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

nice vid! I like watching stuff like that.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

Make sure you take the extra minute and let it load to hd full screen!! 5minute mud video of Boggs and Boulders!
And thanks everyone.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I think the link is broken


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Found it!!! Awesome Vid, as always


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Friggin sweet!

Sent from my durn phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigchevy6 (Jul 22, 2010)

this is just a small part of some of the local trails around us, but dont worry, we have plenty more video to come


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

alright I fixed that sound error in the third scene and replaced the video out, try again...


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice vid looks like a lot of fun


----------

